# My new $41 stud from auction



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I like him  Really like that butt of his, looks nice and strong. But holy moley do those feet need a trim O_O


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Poor guy! Glad you took him in. What are you planning to do with him once he's all prettied up?


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

After trimming the feet and maybe a geld? You hopefully will have a great horse on your hands!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

He's sure handsome. Nice find . I'm sure he'll turn into a great horse.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

He is probably going to end up gelded purely based on the fact that he is grade and i have know knowledge of his linage other then some QH. He is obviously a stud when the mares are around but as soon as a human walks up he is on his best behavior. You honestly wouldnt know he is a stud with looking he is so laid back. He is already sort of adopted a yearling gelding who is penned up next to him and has never been aggressive towards any of the other horses. So Im not really worried about gelding him for any behavioral reasons.

As for trimming that was the first day I got him and as far as I can tell he hadnt even been haltered before that. He does already pick up his front feet for me but he has some issues with his back. He doesnt lean and he isnt mean about it but he does try to strike out a little with his back feet. He wouldnt even take food from my hands when I got him but now he will take anything if he thinks it will taste good!

I am hoping he will be a rodeo or ranch horse mostly for poles and since I work as a pickup rider sometimes. Although I'm pretty sure he is going to be a trail horse. I am hoping that he gets taller. I would like to see him finish around 15h if I am going to keep him. We are guessing he is about a year and a half or so but he wont let us look at his teeth very long as he is still pretty head shy, especially with his mouth. He already looks 10 times better and he is already starting to relax and trust people more hopefully I will be able to go out there soon and get some work on him.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm really glad you were able to rescue this handsome boy! 

Do you have any idea how old he is? Apologies if you already mentioned his age somewhere.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Wild Heart said:


> I'm really glad you were able to rescue this handsome boy!
> 
> Do you have any idea how old he is? Apologies if you already mentioned his age somewhere.


It's in the post right above you. 

I'd say that he's a good find for what you paid! Congrats!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Could you find another one of those for me???? Just like that please! I like him, I like him A LOT.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good luck with your new horse


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I think he will make you a nice horse! He is cute as a button and I bet once he trusts you that he will be more amiable to picking up those feet!! Good luck!!


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

as for finding another one we have some run through the sales every month like him some not as nice but some that are just as nice or nicer however the papered ones usually go for around 1200. 

I was very lucky to get him I kicked myself and my friend for letting lift my hand for him but now that I have him I would hate myself if i gave him up. He is a dream sweet and smart. I might have to breed him a couple times before I geld him just because he is so laid back and handsome.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Nuala said:


> I might have to breed him a couple times before I geld him just because he is so laid back and handsome.


^^ exactly how $41 grade auction studs are made in the first place, IMHO....


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't think that's a very fair assumption. Heck, I've seen papered stud colts run through auction here for $60 with all their papers ready to transfer. And breeders here often sell off their unwanted yearlings and older mares for meat. =(

He's a lovely little guy. His temperament sounds wonderful, and you are very kind for saving him.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> I don't think that's a very fair assumption. Heck, I've seen papered stud colts run through auction here for $60 with all their papers ready to transfer. And breeders here often sell off their unwanted yearlings and older mares for meat. =(


Yes, so there's no need to breed less than papered, unproven horses if even the papered stud colts can't get a home.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

oh vair oh said:


> ^^ exactly how $41 grade auction studs are made in the first place, IMHO....


which is why so far the first choice is to just geld him and I wouldnt breed to anyone who didnt have a purpose for the foal. My gelding is Foundation bred but he would go for less then that because his foot is turned in so no one bothered to get him papered. I kinda want to breed him to a competition mare for a good all around work horse because I dont believe papers are everything but the build, behavior, and work-ability should come first. I have seen more cross bred ranch horses kick but in local rodeos then I have most papered horses.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

the economy here isnt so bad all of the papered horses were going for at least 500 most of the nicer older ones were going at 1200.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good luck with your horse


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> good luck with your horse


thanks


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Papers definitely aren't everything. They are certainly nice to trace back history, but when it comes down to it, breeding for good quality body and mind is most important. Especially if you aren't a. breeding to sale or promote a breed, b. not going to compete.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice looking guy, decent confo. I think he's a good prospect.

Congrats and have fun working with him. 

And I do think the best plan is to geld him. Nice as he is, that doesn't mean breeding quality, and since you have no idea of his breeding, you have no idea what undesirable traits are lurking in his pedigree. Unpapered doesn't bother me as much as no idea what the underlying genetic makeup is.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

maura said:


> since you have no idea of his breeding, you have no idea what undesirable traits are lurking in his pedigree. Unpapered doesn't bother me as much as no idea what the underlying genetic makeup is.


This is my only objection to breeding unpapered horses. If he is going to be bred will you have him tested for all the genetic diseases beforehand?


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Nuala said:


> He is probably going to end up gelded purely based on the fact that he is grade and i have know knowledge of his linage other then some QH. He is obviously a stud when the mares are around but as soon as a human walks up he is on his best behavior. You honestly wouldnt know he is a stud with looking he is so laid back. He is already sort of adopted a yearling gelding who is penned up next to him and has never been aggressive towards any of the other horses. So Im not really worried about gelding him for any behavioral reasons.
> 
> As for trimming that was the first day I got him and as far as I can tell he hadnt even been haltered before that. He does already pick up his front feet for me but he has some issues with his back. He doesnt lean and he isnt mean about it but he does try to strike out a little with his back feet. He wouldnt even take food from my hands when I got him but now he will take anything if he thinks it will taste good!
> 
> I am hoping he will be a rodeo or ranch horse mostly for poles and since I work as a pickup rider sometimes. Although I'm pretty sure he is going to be a trail horse. I am hoping that he gets taller. I would like to see him finish around 15h if I am going to keep him. We are guessing he is about a year and a half or so but he wont let us look at his teeth very long as he is still pretty head shy, especially with his mouth. He already looks 10 times better and he is already starting to relax and trust people more hopefully I will be able to go out there soon and get some work on him.


Geld him...now.

As soon as he gets feeling better from a good diet he will change.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Nuala said:


> as for finding another one we have some run through the sales every month like him some not as nice but some that are just as nice or nicer however the papered ones usually go for around 1200.
> 
> I was very lucky to get him I kicked myself and my friend for letting lift my hand for him but now that I have him I would hate myself if i gave him up. He is a dream sweet and smart. I might have to breed him a couple times before I geld him just because he is so laid back and handsome.


 Really? 
Yes, he was very lucky & his offsring will have to be very lucky too.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

He's nice. No glaring faults. But he was in the auction because someone thought they'd 'just breed'. Don't add another to an auction. You saved one from becoming someone's dinner and kudos to you, but if you want another - save another. Remember, that after he is bred, he might not be quite the gentleman he is now. 

Lizzie


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

I totally agree with the just breeding to make another nice horse. I have a friend with a mustang mare that I would like to get a good trail/work horse out of but that would be for keeps. I am not trying to breed to sell him as I know with a grade horse that is close to a useless idea but you have to remember most great breeds were made of grade horses or crossbred non-papered horses. Take the Morgan horse for example.

But no as far as I can tell I will be gelding him as soon as the vet gets back.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

Ripper said:


> Geld him...now.
> 
> As soon as he gets feeling better from a good diet he will change.


I have had him since the 22 of April. He has been on a diet of hay twice a day, horse feed, alfalfa packs and oils once a day. He is still the sweetest horse ever. I have worked with both types of studs and he is not the type to be the stereotyped aggressive study animal most people believe all studs to be. I have worked with more geldings that act "study" then most of the studs I have worked with. Maybe I am just lucky but I have only twice ever had a really bad experience with studs, even the simply bad ones it was no different then any other horse would behave if they were sour or ruined.

As for him getting aggressive once he's been breed to a mare. He is never aggressive with mares. He will sit there face to face and act like the are a gelding and even after they present he has never gotten aggressive enough to hurt them or himself trying to get through the gate. 

Yes I do know all of this can change and yes I am prepared for if it does but I dont want to punish him for something he might do while he hasnt shown any sign of wanting to as it is (if that all makes sense). Studs are not bad horses and they are usually just as smart and respectful as any other horse they just get a bad wrap because of the ones that are bad. IMHO.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

He is a handsome little guy who looks like he'll make a good horse with the right training and feeding up. It took my gelding about 6 months of good food before he started showing me any sass... or is that just the training and fitness he's been receiving in the meanwhile? Too tough to tell if it's food, genetics, or learned behavior sometimes! Regardless of the status of his testicles, which seems to be very interesting to many people, I am am glad he's got a good home with you and hope you post pictures as he fills out and grows up! I suspect he's going to be a good looking guy.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

It is the oddest thing. His weight has been fluctuating like a wonder ball in a hurricane. He had a runny nose and had dropped weight one day then someone turned him out in the front pasture and he gained it all back. I was hoping to get a little weight on him before worming him again but I dont think Im going to be able to. I am hoping to go out in the next couple of days to check on him again. 

Here are some photos of the last time I worked with him before he went out to the pasture. Poor baby boy looks so sick and skinny!









Like I said he was back up again the last time I saw him but still worries me.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is he quarantined from other horses right now? He should be separated from contact from every other horse for 2 weeks. That includes keeping 20 feet distance away from them too...Who knows what type of diseases he had before the sale, or contracted at the sale.

If he has a runny nose, I'd be worried...Red flag.


----------



## SplashsKwikSand (May 13, 2012)

My aunt and uncle's horse gets runny noses from working too hard (he's overweight and doesn't get ridden as much as he should). He also gets runny noses from being in water.. Is there water in the pasture he's been in? Maybe he got sick from playing in the water? Or rain might have caused him to get sick.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

He only hasnt presented with a runny nose since and I am keeping a close eye on him as well as having anyone else who goes out there check on him. I think it might have been that one of the gals is trying to get him on to horse feed for me so that he can fatten up a little and he was just having a hard time digesting it. Went out again today and have new pics!

Yes he is separated and it has been more then two weeks and this is the first time that he has presented with runny nose, that I have seen anyways. The other gal helping me out is more of a horses are my baby's and pets person so I know that if she saw anything like that she would have let me know. 

Sorry for the angle shots someone stole my lead so I couldnt get him to stand nicely. He was also following me around closely so I was lucky to get the pics I did.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

He's looking much better! Come back to chat soon! =D


----------



## SplashsKwikSand (May 13, 2012)

He's looking way much better! He's a handsome boy too! And lets just hope it was the feed and nothing else.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

LASTEST PIC!!! went out today to check on him and he was amazing he got a good brushing and stood to let me braid his tail didnt even offer to kick. I am still slightly amazed that he has a black coronet and white sock. He also took treats from my dad who he had never even met before so he is coming along.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Runny nose gone?


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

He is a handsome boy! With his being a youngster still and on good "groceries" he will no doubt still grow in height as well as fill out more.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, he really is so lovely. And he appears to be a sweetie. What a truly serendipitous thing, you having found him, and then sort of "accidentally" biding on him, on both of your parts!! Sometimes life has a way of pointing us HARD into the direction which will best serve us. I can't wait to see his continued progress, especially since he has come THIS far in what? Just under a MONTH! Lucky lady; lucky horse...


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

Skyeseternalangle - yep. It was BAD like an inch wide slim of snot on his face and then it was gone the next day! The only two things I can think of is that this other gal has been giving him horse feed, alfalfa pellets and (i think) on occasion flax seed oil. Which, the oil, is what she gives two of her horses that have PSSM1 and it just helps to keep them going without symptoms.

We are planning to put him on a rotation where he gets put out to pasture for an hour or so while I am there and then gets hay in the mornings. That way he gets the muscle build up he needs as well as the groceries. I am hoping he will at least get 15h but if not I might make him a carriage horse as he would be a little short for my other jobs. 

We are still working on getting him comfortable with his mouth being messed with to get him fully wormed. I am not so worried about it as he has shown no sign having worms in his eating habit or in his manure but I would still like to get it taken care of. I know that the auction yard did the basics but I dont trust cheap basics. 
Right now the worst case scenario is that I dont get to keep him but at least I can get him cleaned up and in a condition that someone else might like to have him and give him a life long home.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Good on you for homing him. Looks like you're doing right by him, and hopefully he continues to improve.

I just really hope you follow through on gelding (even if you rehome - he's a much better chance at finding a good home as started gelding then a colt - He's a darling, but not stallion material). That will also help to improve weight gain and fill him out more.

I think he'd make a right cute trail pony for someone with some riding put on him.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Hes so gorgeous! He's welcome in my paddock anytime =]


----------



## Twilly (Jun 17, 2012)

Such a handsome little gentelman! Good for you buying him, one more horse in a good home even after te mistakes of a probably careless, uncaring breeder. Hope he stays good for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

So a little update on Nova, he is getting fat and happy. We have been riding...well working on riding, and he has been doing great for the most part. We did have one little incident where the other colt thats is kept near him went running past while I was bareback and he wanted to play so he took off at a lope and crow hopped but we did a little ground work and got back on and he walked out and trotted nicely. 

Here are some more recent pictures

















and a really bad vid of his fifth ride!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

He looks so much better!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow he looks good! nice bum on him hahahahaha

if he ever needs a *cough* permanant *cough* vacation hes more than welcome at my ranch!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It looks like he is coming along nicely. If you decide not to keep him, you should have no problem selling him if you get him well trained and gelded. He will make a nice horse. You invested your $41 wisely.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

get him gelded and go slowly 
he is a nice looking horse


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

I am amazed at how far he has come. When we got him you couldnt get a halter on him if you piled food inside the noseband on the ground now he switches between halter and that sidepull with only a little bit of trying to get his nose away from it and he is even getting better at that! 

With his little fit about playing with the colt I am not sure to be proud that he is comfortable enough with me to lope, and a SMOOTH lope it is, or upset that I took the dive when he crow hopped to the side. I know for a fact that I am proud that he stopped and looked for me as soon as he realized I wasnt there anymore and I have walked a couple of greenhorns around on him and he is a dream with them he walks slowly at my hip and never even offers to buck. I have ridden him with my other horses in the pen with a rider and he did great I think he was just feeling his oats when I was on him bareback.

I never thought I would get a short horse or a stubborn one but for all his corks I love him to death and wouldnt change a thing all we need is time and if you cant take a dive then you cant really ride a horse, imo.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> get him gelded and go slowly
> he is a nice looking horse


I am trying to go slowly we both just get so excited about something new but so far its been walking trotting stopping and backing up. I have gotten him to were he picks up his feet without to much fuss and working gradually at the touching his nose thing. He doesnt mind hands touching his nose but it is something about ropes and leather that bugs him out.

About gelding him he doesn't look like he has dropped yet. He is fully matured and he can rig but there isnt anything that screams stud with goods.


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

Glad he came into your life. He's a handsome boy! A little skinny though.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

So update time!!!!

He has had more then 20 rides and I am starting to try to get him to the lope but the round pen is really small and he really wants to play with another horse which he doesnt get as often as he deserves but he still gets his free time. But I have had him in the pen with autistic kids and strangers and he did fine. He has even let others ride him now but only if I stay in the pen with him, otherwise he just stands still and looks around. He is also getting a LOT better about getting his sidepull and halter put on/switched out. Occasionally he will still toss his head and try to pull away but as soon as my hand is on his nose and I say enough he lets me just slide it on!!!

I am hoping to give him some small logs to start light jumping see how he does with that just dont have an English saddle at the moment. He has been willing to try almost anything I ask him to so far and he is learning that the past is the past. There are still some people he wont let near him and he still doesnt like getting caught by guys but we are working on that as well. 

He and my gelding are getting in fights over who gets my attention first. If my gelding is in the round pen with a green rider and me and the stud he stands right next to the stud until I tell him off about it. They got in a trotting competition yesterday in the round pen. And the stud tries to keep my gelding away when I am trying to work with him. Its entertaining to watch their behaviors together. They even tried to play fight once when they were penned together for meds.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

He is a cutie for sure.

Please be aware that horses should not be jumped before their growth plates are ready, which is seldom before age 4. You say you think he is a year and a half; I would not even be doing much trotting on him at this point. Ground work abd turnout until he is matured enough to safely carry weight.

So tired of seeing babies being ridden before they've even dropped the goods. Let him be a horse while he has the chance, or he is going to cost you more than $41 in vet bills.

Cheers,
RSS


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Nuala said:


> He and my gelding are getting in fights over who gets my attention first. If my gelding is in the round pen with a green rider and me and the stud he stands right next to the stud until I tell him off about it. They got in a trotting competition yesterday in the round pen. And the stud tries to keep my gelding away when I am trying to work with him. Its entertaining to watch their behaviors together. They even tried to play fight once when they were penned together for meds.


I hope you are aware of how dangerous this is. Stop that behavior now before something happens to one of them or you. There is a reason why people keep their studs pastured separately from all the other horses.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

looks like you need a professional trainer to help you out


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

How old is this horse?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

New_image said:


> How old is this horse?


Well she was guessing 18 months old when she got him, I sure hop ethat has changed.

I am so glad that you got this boy, and at $41 he was certainly a bargain, and he looks great under your care, well done.

BUT

You are scaring the beejeezus out of me..

If he is only 18 months old, PLEASE stop riding him, let him grow up, and certainly don't jump him, to me that would be bordeline abuse.

Just because he has no visible testicles don't think that he can't fire live ammunition, any colt who has not been cut should be treated like a breeding stallion, handled like one, and kept well away from any mares. 

A round pen is where you work with your horse, or where you play with them, one on one, just you and him, if the colt is bullying your gelding, you are no longer in control, you could get badly hurt or killed.

This boy is cute as all heck, but not stud material, so I'd be having him checked out by a vet, to see what is going on, and where those guys are hiding.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

While he is a cute horse, he is absolutely not breeding material, yet the OP did state she'd like to breed him 'a couple of times', before gelding. Maybe that is why he has not yet been gelded. 

I'm shocked that at his age, he is carrying a heavy saddle and rider! He should be still doing _only_ his ground work. Judging by the movie, he is not doing what I consider 'well', or even close to it, under saddle. 

$41 or not, this boy is being pushed beyond his age.

JMHO

Lizzie


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

He looked far to young for jumping, thats why I asked. 

Riding all together should be out until a horse is at _least_ two years old IMO... I do not start a horse until fall of its second year or as a three year old. Jumping?! Absolutely not.

As far as "you cannot even tell he is a stud" thats because he isn't. He is a colt. He is years off from the maturity level of acquiring a heard in the wild. He can breed, but he is still a baby. 

You are doing a lovely job with him, he is a nice lookin' gelding qualitify fellow - a steal! But he needs time to be a baby. Give him a job next summer...


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

OP-has it occurred to you that his testicles MAY never drop and he will need more expensive surgery to geld him? Perhaps this is why you got him for such a "bargain" price? Perhaps someone knew better than you.

I also am disappointed you are riding this boy. There certainly are plenty of things you could be doing on the ground, rather than riding him too young.

Good luck.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

My thoughts also ^


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

About riding him I have not pushed anything on him except for accidentally pushing him to lope once when he was misbehaving. As for the gelding and him trying to keep the other from me the gelding is being used as a 'lesson' horse when I am in there with both of them it is not just me and I have had someone as experienced as I am take the gelding to the other side of the pen while I mount. Once I am on the stud they are fine together. 

As for only being a year and a half that was a estimation when I got him based on young unused looking teeth he had also seemed very young/ungrown however since he has gotten healthy and wormed etc he has grown. I thought in an earlier post on here that I corrected the guess to say 2 or 3. He was broke BEFORE I got him but not trained. I simply laid over his back and he let me on. I have had him vet checked by a friend who says he seems completely sound. I apologize for the confusion of his age as it wasn't listed on his sale papers either. 

I am not JUMPING jumping him. They are 6 - 10 inch diameter round rails that I would trot him over once he was ready. 

He was a 'bargain' because he isnt papered and he was in the kill pens because no one else wanted to bother with a stud with costs getting in the way. 

About the surgery I have thought of that and I am aware of the extra cost in it. 

The saddle is a plexiglass tree and only weights probably 20lbs and that was his 5th ride I dont expect my horses to be 100% every time from the start of training. We have done grown work to the point if I tap the side of his hoof with the whip *JUST TAPPING with the tip* he lifts it. He is better behaved then most of the "dead broke" horses out there. It took 5 tries to get him to ground tie and I walked all the way around him with another horses while he was ground tied. Also the round pen is deep grounding and not what I would prefer to start him on but I would rather not hit rocks and hard dirt if he did spook or try to take off. That video was taken only the second time trotting him. I have also wondered if he didnt get broke to young by his previous owners. He acts like someone twitched him to bridle him the first time. 

I am hoping yall wouldnt think that I would blatantly put him in harm. My gelding and him have never gotten aggressive with each other they havent ever kicked each other, yes they have striked out a warning but never to make contact. And they never try to get at each other when I am in with them they just dont trust each other alone with me.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He is lucky you bought him, he has a chance at a decent life. I would however get a certified vet to do his teeth & look him over. The way he carries the bit indicates to me he has wolf teeth which need to be removed. Vets usually remove these while the horse is under sedation for gelding. Until then I would not put a bit in his mouth, teaches them to invert their neck in reaction to the bit bumping the wolf teeth, I can see that plainly in your vid. Until you can afford the vet gelding him, removing the wolf teeth & definately giving you a correct age, at least get a fecal count done, it's only $10 and he looks like he's unthrifty due to the wrong class of wormer used, the fecal will tell you what to use. He should be all filled out & shiny, he still has remants of a winter coat. $10 will make him look a million times better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Until then I would not put a bit in his mouth, teaches them to invert their neck in reaction to the bit bumping the wolf teeth, I can see that plainly in your vid.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In the video I am using a sidepull....he has no bit in at all. He did toss his head and bring his neck up a lot when I first started riding him, he doesnt so much anymore but I think that might be a holdover from being worked wrong by his previous owners. He snakes his head around to avoid getting anything put on his head if someone else tries to halter him and will sometimes try it with me but he is already 90 times better then when I got him. 

I will look into the testing him to see if I need another wormer. I also want to get a few other things checked. I used a all in one that says it gets rid of all worms and bots. 

He doesnt have his wolf teeth yet I have checked unless they have already been pulled. My farrier checked because he was curious as well. I will see about getting another vid and more pics soon we are finally getting rain so idk how long before I can get them.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I would geld him when he is 2 1/2 years old


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

In my area, we usually wait to do the gelding until winter if possible because of potential fly problems. This would not be necessary if he is going to have to have abdominal surgery because the incision would be closed if that is the case.


----------



## equinegirl26 (Jul 8, 2012)

_He's gorgeous!_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If he doesn't have wolf teeth according to the vet, then they have been removed or he isn't getting any, they are usually present at a year old. Those broad spectrum wormers will indeed target all wormers, however they miss roundworms eggs & several others at different stages in the parasites life cycle. That is why a fecal is so important in the young ones. Sorry didn't see the sidepull, he reacts like he's inverting to a bit, that's frustrating:evil:! **** giraffe horse!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I see a very uncomfortable horse under that saddle.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

With everything you have said taken into consideration, Nuala, I have to reccommend that you stop riding him, or at least reduce it to a few laps walking around the pen once or twice a week between groundwork sessions. 

I'm also going to say that you should learn as much as you can about starting horses, and make a plan and a set of goals that will compliment your horse and build his confidence before real training sets in when he's older. 

On another forum, I had put together a list of goals for a 3 year old horse by the end of it's third year:

*-A good stop and back up*
*-Following the rein*
*-Riding with progressively less rein and more leg.
-Giving to the rein and flexing both left and right*
-*moving out comfortably when aske*d, no repetitive kicking asking to go.
-controlled trot, preferably on loose rein
-Making circles and serpentines at the walk without fighting the bit
-Loping comfortably
*-moving the front end,
-moving the hind-quarters*
-Trail rides

All of the bolded ones can be taught and mastered on the ground first, along with many, many more things that I could have listed.

In addition, you can factor in trail rides if you pony him with another horse on trails.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

He looks scared shizzless when your trotting him. I would bring him back down to a walk and work slowly. Also I see something weird with his front end...possibly any lame? Hardto tell because his heads so high up. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Nuala said:


> About riding him I have not pushed anything on him except for accidentally pushing him to lope once when he was misbehaving.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not JUMPING jumping him. They are 6 - 10 inch diameter round rails that I would trot him over once he was ready.


He doesn't look happy in your video, plus when you ask for a stop you put your hands up and yank. 

Jumping is not jumping, jumping - so what would it be then? You can use nicer words, but you intend to jump a baby who should be in the field. 

Your horse, your problem. However what you are asking of him right now is not fair. In my mind he looks to be 18 months - 2 years. 

I'd never jump a horse before 5. Heck I have a 7 yr old and I am a jumper, I am not jumping him because he won't collect yet.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Call me a bag, but you are pushing him way to much. He's a baby and on top of that he didn't have a stable start in life. I think what he needs is to be put in a herd in environment in a field. Do some ground work with him once a week if you want.
Put the saddle back on the rack and the baby back in field.
Just my honest opinion.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

QHriderKE, love those concrete suggestions! Now, we'll have to ignore the fact that my 7 year old is still missing a couple of those... I really wish whoever had started my guy as a youngster had taken the time to fill those holes before rushing him into everything else. It has made for bad habits that have been harder to fix than if he had been taught properly the first time.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

^^ Dont worry. I had all of it on my horse last year, and she turned 4 and forgot it all. Yay for my luck.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I would say that he looks like he is not fully comfortable in the headgear and that you might be tight on your outside hand. His nose sort of points out like thats an issue. Also, regardless of his age please wear a helmet. You are working a young horse and they can be foolish. 

He is a sweet horse and so you can get away with skipping steps. Just because you can skip steps does not mean you should skip steps. I am reworking a four year old and every time I turn around I find a new gap in his training. I have been working a 12 year old for two years and we are only now thinking about doing a canter. Its taken that long to get him calm and collected at the trot.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Tasia said:


> Call me a bag, but you are pushing him way to much. He's a baby and on top of that he didn't have a stable start in life. I think what he needs is to be put in a herd in environment in a field. Do some ground work with him once a week if you want.
> Put the saddle back on the rack and the baby back in field.
> Just my honest opinion.


I agree with Tasia 
This like having a human baby running at 6 months 
just let the horse be a horse


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry to be blunt, really I am.
BUT, you are a FULL grown woman on a HALF grown horse. Get off him.
Sure it's tempting, but you are probably doing damage to his back and spine which are not fully fused. He hasn't dropped, he's butt high, weak in the neck and shoulders, he's a BABY. He has the potential to become a good looking gelding, if you don't ruin him. Practice his lunging, teach him his verbal cues, let him grow. Lunge him over the poles if you must, but the way he's moving, the way you are riding all indicate that there are going to be problems in your near future. 
You'll have a much better horse if you listen to the advice you are being given, possibly the grade champion you want. He's a cutie, thank you for giving him a chance.


----------



## trampis67 (Nov 14, 2010)

I saw rider mistakes that will really get you in trouble with that horse, especially him a stallion, he was being pretty dominate over you and they will build on that quick. Please get professional help with that horse, and please please please get him gelded. The over breeding of low quality registered and grade horses are what is keeping slaughter houses in business. Remember, you got him for 41.00 and any offspring he sires will more likely than not bring that much too. You need to ask yourself if it's worth it. In my opinion you have a RESPONSIBILITY to have him gelded.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

So you all are saying "sorry but going to be blunt" one way or another so here is mine.

I have been training horses most of my life and there aren't PROFESSIONAL trainers around here they are mostly half cocked cowboys that think they can just force the horse to do what they want with no respect or trust towards the horse, which chances are that is what happened in the past which is why it has taken him so long to even let me halter him.

In the video we had already done some walking backing and stopping before I trotted him and to top it off he looks "scared shizzless" because that was his first time in a sidepull. 

Yes me may look hip high but I promise you he isnt he is extremely flatbacked which is one of the main reasons I have been working so slowly with him under saddle. As for being half grown he is the same height and build as one of the local reining champions aside from the fact that he has a U-neck that is extremely long. Yes I am sure he has some more development which is why we arent working to hard or heavily and my day with him, in the video, consisted of free lounging, manners/ground work and a few minutes of walking before and after the video.

To the point of me "Jerking on his head to get him to stop" I was simply checking him and doing in a steady pressure, sorry if it doesnt look like that but I never jerked and the making it look dramatic for turning again his first time in the sidepull and he isnt neck-reined yet. I also dont believe in punishing a horse because I gave a cue so subtly that he didnt get it when they are still so green. 

Unless he just loves and trust me enough to "as a dangerous stud" let me on him bareback with no training he was broke BEFORE I got him any damage done was done by the previous owners and light round pen work that usually mostly consisted of standing around and backing and learning turns and cues will not do any more harm. 

Helmet...really? I live in MONTANA not even half the English riders out here use a helmet. I am not sure there is even a place in town to buy one and sorry but I am not paying and extra $12 on a $30 purchase of a helmet to get it shipped here. It cost less to ship from Ohio to Alaska then it does to ship from Ohio to Montana. 

As for him maybe never dropping horses have been reported to drop as late as 5 years old so I am in no rush to assume he isnt going to. Just because I dont know his age doesnt mean that I dont still know he is young. 

Yes I am probably taking more then I shoud, and more personal then I should, from everyones post and this one will probably sound rude/blunt but it is where I stand at the moment. And since there are only 4 people that can get close enough to catch him when I am not around I would like to see anyone else do better with him. Not even those who can normally catch him for me can catch him if there is someone he knows I dont trust around. He is a work in progress yes but I am doing my best to progress without holding him back and making him sour.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

QHriderKE said:


> With everything you have said taken into consideration, Nuala, I have to reccommend that you stop riding him, or at least reduce it to a few laps walking around the pen once or twice a week between groundwork sessions.
> 
> I'm also going to say that you should learn as much as you can about starting horses, and make a plan and a set of goals that will compliment your horse and build his confidence before real training sets in when he's older.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestions a couple of those are actually things I hadnt thought of trying from the ground but that is just because of the way I was taught. Leg yielding is usually something I teach after they have gone through all of their paces under saddle and do it without question and that includes walking over and under tarps etc. He moves his hind quarters wonderfully. I will have to get a Video of all of the ground work we do now and an updated riding video which is still only walk and trot to see his progression.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm confused... 

first you said he is super sweet tempered even though he's a stud, and then you said only four people can even get near him?


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

nikelodeon79 said:


> I'm confused...
> 
> first you said he is super sweet tempered even though he's a stud, and then you said only four people can even get near him?


Just because he is sweet doesnt mean that he isnt scared of others. He doesnt hurt anyone EVER however if someone tries to go in his pen to get him without me or when I am not there he will usually run around the pen trying to not get caught. With the four he lets near him he will walk up and rub his head on them right away. And as long as you dont touch his head while he is doing it he is ok, otherwise he'l pull his head up and freak a little still.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

so that means the people who have given up catching him have made his catching problems worse. they should be walking him down until he is ready to come to them and at the time when he allows them to come close they spoil him with scratches and good boys. by allowing him to get away with this behavior while you are not around is going to cause lots of problems later on especially since he is a stallion :? imo


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I am confused. Has a real, licensed _VET_ been out to check his teeth/age?

Because of how drastically you can affect a young horse, I would not EVER get on a horse without a birth date on papers until it was estimated at 5 or 6, so I could be 100% for sure positive that he could handle it.

I am not a vet, and I don't pretend to be one, but his build strongly suggests awkward _barely_ two-year old. Just because you think by his calm demeanor that someone started him before you got him doesn't mean that he was started, or that you should just continue because "I wasn't the first one on him." I got my little one as a weanling. I KNEW no one had been on her before our first ride, and I just got on, walked around, stopped and turned without her batting an eyelash. Some horses are just COOL. It would be a **** shame if you ruined your cool horse because you are pushing him too hard too soon. Think about it this way; nothing bad will happen if you wait too long to start riding him, but something bad can, and often does, happen when you start riding too early.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

I got my BLM mustang at 5 years old, staight out of the wild. Never been messed with (except to geld) & when I got on him the first time he never bucked. So that just goes to show you, just because he did'nt buck, don't mean he was already broke.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I understand your feeling a bit attacked here and I can understand how you would feel that way. We all love our horses and think they are the best thing ever. No one really likes being told that they are doing things wrong. 

I don't mean to offend when I suggested a helmet. I lived in Montana for two years and I am well aware of the mentality out there. I would completely understand if you said I don't ride with a helmet its not my thing. To say no one in the state does just makes me think that if everyone in the state ran off a cliff you would too. I would have respected you more if you had just said it wasn't your thing. 

In the end its your horse, your choice. I am sure you are doing your best with him. I wish you only the best of luck with your boy. 

I do work with a vet and we work with a high level miniature horse farm. If the mini's have not dropped by two years they are considered cryptorchids and are gelded. Your horse is clearly not a mini, but keep in mind that mini's are the result of dwarf genes. So the mini, is basically any health problem your horse might have magnified. So, I would deduce that if he has not dropped by now he is not going to drop. Also any testicle that is in the body is exposed to higher body heat which can result in cancers.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Whatever you do, he is better off than he would have been if he had gone to Mexico to the slaughterhouse. I am glad you gave him a home. I hope he works out well for you. 

Like rookie said, retained testicles are a cancer risk. You should have a little time on that if he is only two.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

I will be the first to admit that my post was heated and poorly worded however the base points were still evident.

Your right I should have put it differently...No I dont use helmets (and not just because I am in Montana) and yes I do jump off of cliffs every year, its family tradition and usually into the Stillwater near Absorkee. My friend nearly got paralyzed because her helmet got caught on a nail of a side rail and twisted her head back and fractured her Cervical Vertebrae. I also find them very distracting. Honestly dont know where to find them around here I know where to find bullriding helmets but not riding helmets.

I didnt say it was impossible but highly unlikely considering the evidence that he was mishandled in his past. The wire cuts on the back of his legs the scars under his chin and the fact that he would take off whenever touched or approached with a lead rope.

I will admit, even though I would rather not, that I am partially bias and possibly blind to some things because he is my first, personal, project horse, because he has come so far and yes because he is my baby. I, at least, try not to let that interfere with getting him the best care.


----------

